# Anyone living Huelva in Niebla-county or near



## SPANGLIGH (Sep 12, 2015)

Hello everyone, I'd like to meet English speakers near Niebla-county to exchange our lenguage, point of views and get some help if I'm able to. I'm a local Spanish and want to improve my English.
Thank in advance.


----------



## SPANGLIGH (Sep 12, 2015)

I would help anyone to speak Spanish and let anyone know about our local area and culture, at the same time I can practise my English language as I'm studying your beautiful language now and want to improve it.

Thank in advance


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi there,
It's not that we are unfriendly. I just don't think there are many (any?) people from Huelva on the forum.


----------



## SPANGLIGH (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you very very much for your nice words I actually know you all are really nice and friendly. I actually know one nice English cuople near here, but you know, I don't want to be a pain, always disturbing them, so that's why I'd like to know English speakers to exchange our lenguage, our cultures or even being useful to them within my humble possibilities.

Thank you very much for talking to me.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SPANGLIGH said:


> Thank you very very much for your nice words I actually know you all are really nice and friendly. I actually know one nice English cuople near here, but you know, I don't want to be a pain, always disturbing them, so that's why I'd like to know English speakers to exchange our lenguage, our cultures or even being useful to them within my humble possibilities.
> 
> Thank you very much for talking to me.


Perhaps someone would be interested in emailing with you or skyping?


----------



## SPANGLIGH (Sep 12, 2015)

That's right, thank you very much. That would be to have a stroke of luck. 

Perhaps someone in the forum would like to visit this beautiful area on holiday or want to see or take photos to those wild animals in Doñana Park, while at the same time they can try our delicious and variety wines and fresh white prawns from our coasts.


----------

